

Ask HN: Press Release Distribution Sites - awaage

Does anyone have advice regarding using services such as 24-7pressrelease.com or PRWeb.com to send out press releases?<p>I understand it's not the best, not targeted, etc. But, in terms of quantity, it seems like it would get the Press release in front of many more eyeballs than I could do myself.<p>Anybody use these in the past and can offer their experience or recommend a service?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
standerson
I used PRWeb for my launch PR, and chose their $200 package. If I had it to do
over again I'd just do the $80 package, because if you've got a great product
and some traction, you'll get coverage no matter what PR package you choose.
Basically, just host your PR yourself and use a service to do a half-hearted
sharing with the world.

The more expensive package may have gotten my PR re-hosted in a couple places
(in the San Jose Mercury News, for one), but no, it didn't make the launch any
more successful or make TechCrunch bang down my door.

